# sketchup: join/fillet corners with curved profiles ?



## Tribalwind (Sep 30, 2009)

not that it's at all crucial to building this,or to the model even, but its just nagging at me.

i designed a fairly simple radiator cover for my bedroom, for the top i wanted to round-over the bottom edge to meet the top, so i drew an arc from top to bottom and then "pushed" the lower corner wedged-face out of existence to the other side of the board and deleted the 2 lines left over…(this making sense to you? ) 
well…through some playing around i got the corners to meet ,but theres a orange slice-like wedge that i cant get to fill in witha face…the top/bottom of the edge meet, but not the middle.. again, it has not importance other than being a nuisance that i cant figger it out.

pictures might clear up what i'm talking about better….






​
here is the actual Model for download…

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=f9cde0e2e7b29f266ea86c852b53eebd&etyp=im&width=400&height=300


----------



## Tribalwind (Sep 30, 2009)

cool thanks. let me know what your process was once ya get it.

i had some old stained pine boards i salvaged from a friends bookcase long time ago,
just wanted to use it up so this was a good use for it. full of big ugly knots in bad places,like the spindles etc,not the prettiest job on it but it'll do for where it is. 
the biggest problem i had was getting it flush to the wall around the base moulding and window molding, that part is godawful and couldnt bare to shoot it! need a better way of scribing it.

well i designed and made it today, heres some bad pictures of it. 




​


----------



## Tribalwind (Sep 30, 2009)

*Question for you. Do you want a radius on the corners of the top that is similar to the round over on the stile on the corner of the "case"?*

nope thats like a half radius. i wanted a full 3/4" radius on top. like a quarter circle top to bottom,no flat.
i suppose they both present the same challenge though?


----------



## radfrac (Oct 4, 2009)

The follow me tool is a little spotty in my experience especially for complex curves. An alternative 
1. draw a plane through the diagonal.
2. push pull the face through the plane
3. right click the face of the curve and pick intersect with model.
4. delete the excess


----------



## radfrac (Oct 4, 2009)

It's hard to use follow me when more 2 lines cross or when you want it to follow multiple paths. Push pull works fine for me. Pull the curve through the plane, intersect, and delete the excess. There's always more than one way to do things.


----------

